# What is Aflac doing again ?



## Noxx (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Palladium (Jan 4, 2010)

That duck is telling them other ducks, 
" I know that catalytic converter is here somewhere "


Don't make me tell everybody about your new youtube video. :shock:

Here's what i've been up to lately. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=6275&p=55200#p55200


----------



## qst42know (Jan 4, 2010)

That's a very thorough detail shop.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2010)

And when i get free time i borrow my neighbors pig, get me some Crisco, and chase my supper down all while wearing a set of custom made Lance Arnstrong Speedo's.


----------



## hemicuda (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmmmmm, 
Don't these lightning bugs contain Platinum or at least some Rhodium?


----------



## meng2k7 (Apr 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

